# ATO: tax payment scam alert



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s business bulletin:

Australian Government - Australian Taxation Office

Business bulletins

News

Issue No.17 1 September 2021

News highlights


*Scam alert*

Warn your employees to beware of tax scams that ask them to pay via gift cards, ‘cardless cash’ or in-person deliveries. We will never ask you to pay a tax debt via these methods.









Scam alerts


Find information and examples on the latest tax and super-related ATO impersonation scams.




www.ato.gov.au






August 2021 phone scam – new payment methods

We're receiving reports of scammers demanding money by new methods.

This includes things like:

‘cardless cash’ ATM withdrawals

retail gift cards, such as JB hi-fi, Myer and Woolworths

courier services who collect the cash payments

cash delivery made in person at a pre-determined public location.

Scammers are trying to trick people into making payments by pretending to be from the ATO and other agencies, such as the Australian Federal Police.

They might tell you that your TFN has been suspended or compromised due to money laundering or other illegal activity, or that you owe a debt.

The real ATO will never demand payment by these methods. You should always check legitimate ways to pay a tax debt on our website before making a payment.

If you have paid money to a scammer through one of the methods listed above or are concerned about your personal safety, report it to your local police straight away and specify all the details.

We also strongly encourage you to contact your financial institution immediately. In some cases, they may be able to stop a transaction or close your account if the scammer has your account details.

And remember, if you’re ever unsure whether an ATO contact is genuine, hang up and phone us on 1800 008 540 to check.

See also:

How to pay – for legitimate ways to pay a tax debt:









How to pay


How to make a payment to the ATO. The easiest way to pay is with BPAY or a credit or debit card.




www.ato.gov.au





Warning signs of phone, email and SMS tax scams – for tips on how to spot a scam:









Verify or report a scam


Check or report an ATO impersonation scam and get to know some warning signs of phone, email and SMS tax scams.




www.ato.gov.au


----------

